# Mit AOL per TCPIP (LAN) ohne Hadware online gehen wie möglich?



## aollx (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo


ich möchte gerne die AOL Software in einen Zustand wo ich auch die Willkommensseite seht wenn ich kein Modembzw. ISDN Karte habe und auch kein Netzwerk. Da ich gerne jemandem die AOL Software an seinem rechner (mit AOL Willkommensfenster)demonstireren möchte der noch keinen Internetzugang hat.

Wie kann ich trozdem die Willkommensseite sehen bzw. der AOL Software ein funktionoierendes TCPIP Netzwerk vorgaukeln damit ich auch ohne Hadware mich in AOL einwählen kann?

Danke für jede Tipp

Ich möchte dann nur diesen Emulator bzw. simulator starten und bei AOL TCPIP einstellen müssen und mich dann immer anmelden können.

Oder gibt es eine Software die ein Netzwerk emuliert oder so sodass ich mich auch ohne echte Hadware bei AOL anmelden kann um dem Kunden komplett die AOL Software vorzustellen?


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2008)

Sven Uwe?


 Mit AOL 6.0 anonym surfen
Virtuelles Modem
Suche ein Tool, welches ich schon mal hatte
 :suspekt:


----------



## AndreG (2. Juli 2008)

Kannste von ausgehen


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2008)

Allein schon das inflationär genannte "AOL" lässt darauf schliessen - vom "aol" im Nickname ganz zu schweigen :suspekt:


----------



## aollx (2. Juli 2008)

Oder kann man mein Problem mit einem Netzwerkemulator lösen?


----------



## AndreG (2. Juli 2008)

^^nett aber closed würd ich sagen


----------



## aollx (3. Juli 2008)

Tag auch

Wo bekomm ich denn soeinen Netzwerkemulator her?


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte eigentlich Sven Uwe wäre schon tod ^^
Oder kommt jetzt eine neue Welle von Tritbrettfahrer?


----------



## Loomis (3. Juli 2008)

aollx hat gesagt.:


> Tag auch
> 
> Wo bekomm ich denn soeinen Netzwerkemulator her?


http://www.netcor.de/index.php?wohin=49&action=show&pro_id=63


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2008)

Bitte noch nicht schließen

Lieber SvenUwe-Plagiator, das ist Blasphemie ! Es gibt nur einen und der bist Du nicht. Abgesehen davon hättest Du mit der Frage auch mit Hilfe von  sehr viele Antworten bekommen können, also such und Du wirst finden, aber laß uns - den ehrwürdigen Fanclub der SvenUwe-Anbeter - den Allerheiligen und Einzigen in Ruhe würdigen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (3. Juli 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bitte noch nicht schließen
> 
> Lieber SvenUwe-Plagiator, das ist Blasphemie ! Es gibt nur einen und der bist Du nicht.


Das hatte ich vorerst auch garnicht vor  

Aber was macht dich da so sicher, dass es sich bei ihm nicht um "Sven Uwe" handelt?

mfg Maik


----------



## aollx (3. Juli 2008)

Dummerweeise kostet der Emulator Geld..

Aber trozdem danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2008)

Willkommen in den Untiefen von tutorials.de werter Sven Uwe 2.0.
Mit Deiner auserlesenen Frage hast Du die Lachmuskeln der gesamten Nutzerschaft die schon zur Zeit der Vorgaengerversion aktiv waren zu ausserordentlicher Aktivitaet angeregt, denn nun darf wieder geraten werden was denn gebacken ist.

Mein Vorschlag: Installier Linux, da kannst Du so viele virtuelle Netzwerkkarten einrichten wie Du willst.

Okay, jetzt mal (fuer 'ne Weile zumindest) Spass beiseite. Wenn Du jemandem die AOL-Software vorstellen willst ohne dass Du Dich mit AOL verbindest wirst Du dies hoechstwahrscheinlich vergessen koennen.
Die letzte Version von AOL die ich kenne ist die 4.0, und Funktionen waren nur nach erfolgreicher Einwahl und Anmeldung verfuegbar.

Entsprechend wird auch ein Netzwerkemulator nicht helfen, ein AOL-Server-Emulator waere wohl der geeignetere Ansatz.


----------



## aollx (4. Juli 2008)

Gut und wie kann man so einen AOL Server emulieren?


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juli 2008)

aollx hat gesagt.:


> Gut und wie kann man so einen AOL Server emulieren?



Ich glaube nicht dass sich Jemand jemals die Mühe gemacht hat für soetwas eine Software zu schreiben.

Kurz und bündig: Du musst mit dem Internet verbunden sein um die AOL Software zu nutzen.
Es wird nicht anders gehen.

Wenn du Jemandem also die AOL Software vorführen möchtest, dann an einem PC der am Internet hängt.
Wobei ich mich Frage wofür man die Jemandem vorführen möchte?
Will er sich Internet zulegen? Dann empfehl ihm doch bitte kein AOL....


----------



## aollx (4. Juli 2008)

Aber AOL schreibt doch selber dass man ihre Software auch nutzen kann wenn man mit einem Firmennetz verbunden ist.. Und solch eine Verbindung könnte man doch emulieren oder nicht?


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juli 2008)

Nein das kann man nicht so wie du dir das vorstellst.
AOL braucht eine Verbindung zu den AOL Servern. Diese kann auch im Firmennetzwerk vorhanden sein. Aber irgendwie muss die Software mit den AOL Servern verbinden.


Nachtrag: Sven Uwe 4ever


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

aollx hat gesagt.:


> Gut und wie kann man so einen AOL Server emulieren?



Das einfachste ist, Du brichst bei AOL ein, machst eine Kopie aller Festplatten - das wird  1-2 Zigarettenlängen dauern - und die kopierst Du dann zuhause auf Deinen Rechner. Wenn Du den Rechner ausschaltest und dann wieder hochfährst, sollte eigentlich - ich hoffe Du benutzt Windows XP Pro - das Betriebssystem wie ein Server agieren, heisst, wenn Du im InternetExplorer ( und nur mit dem geht das ) was eintippst, hast Du kompletten Zugriff auf das Netz. Wenn Du Firefox nimmst, kann das System natürlich nur die Daten zeigen, die beim letzten BackUp von AOL gesichert wurden.

Deswegen:
Geht nur mit Windows XP Pro und InternetExplorer ( ich glaube auch nur 6 )

Alles Andere ist echt zu schwer. mfg chmee


----------

